# Quality Transfer punch set



## bobdog (Apr 14, 2017)

Looking for good quality Transfer punch set. Ones I have keep flatting the tips. Hard to regrind.  Looking for opinions ? Thanks


----------



## darkzero (Apr 14, 2017)

Spellmaco & Michigan Drill make quality USA sets. But even with quality sets, if you hammer on them hard they can still be damaged.

Surprisingly I've been getting away with on old HF set. I tap on them lightly, then follow with a real center punch. I haven't damaged the tips on any of mine yet which again I am very surprised.


----------



## thomas s (Apr 14, 2017)

Good idea darkzero now I feel kind of dumb not thinking to do that.


----------



## mikey (Apr 14, 2017)

+1 on the Spellman transfer punches - good stuff.


----------



## royesses (Apr 14, 2017)

Harry J's C.S. Osbourne:
https://www.harryepstein.com/index.php/usa-transfer-punch-set.html


----------



## pineyfolks (Apr 14, 2017)

My hf set is still going strong. They max out at 1/2" and the larger diameter transfer punch sets get pricey so I made bushings that go up to 1" with a 3/8" reamed hole to finish out the set.


----------



## Rockytime (Apr 14, 2017)

HF works for me and the price is right when you need inch, number and metric sets.


----------



## EmilioG (Apr 19, 2017)

Spellmaco Transfer punches seem to be the best I've seen and used. My import set is not accurate, so I keep them around to fill out any odd diameters.
McMasters sell individual Spellmans in all sizes in metric, letter, number and fractional, so if you just need one particular size, you don't need to buy the whole set. I have the Spellmaco fractional set with individual metric and letter sizes that I use.  The imports are usually way undersized and not hardened.  I found my vintage Spellman set on Ebay for $30.00


----------

